# why you dont test pvc with air...



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

We only have one municipality that requires an air test for pvc. I’ve only done two.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

There’s one where they blow up Santa lemme see if I can find it

edit:
Found it. Figured it was seasonally appropriate. Enjoy 😉


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

The cable guy said:


> There’s one where they blow up Santa lemme see if I can find it
> 
> edit:
> Found it. Figured it was seasonally appropriate. Enjoy 😉


im surprised all you catholics arent screeming bloody murder about killing off santa.....


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

Haha btw not catholic just crazy and maybe a bit slow 😜

but hey all those kids are getting me a fat corona check👍


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

we have to test with air or water. hard to test with water in winter or when there is no water on the job. how many psi was on the pipe when it exploded?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> we have to test with air or water. hard to test with water in winter or when there is no water on the job. how many psi was on the pipe when it exploded?


That’s what I’ve been wondering. In the one municipality that requires it, IIRC, and I could be wrong, but I think they want to see 15 psi hold for 15 or 20 minutes.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

It used to be a acceptable test in Illinois don't know if it still is.I remember having a test on at 5lb. and hearing a leak on a 2" Cherne plug on a floor drain,reached down to give it another twist and it let loose,never found the test plug it flew so far as it zipped past my head.

There was a Local 130 guy killed a few years back air testing some 5" galv. down in Chicago.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Years ago down in West Palm Beach, FL we air tested 2" copper. I was a young apprentice and I was working with a journeyman plumber. We had roughed-in all the PVC and copper for an electronics store that was being built. I think it was a Best Buy, but I can't remember for certain. 

The journeyman had a leak on the overhead 2" copper that was very easy to fix since there was no water in the pipe. I think that he soldered all the piping, I was still green and I don't remember soldering. It's so much easier to repair copper with air in the line for the test as opposed to water. But never, ever, ever test PVC with air.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Here in both ND/MN all we use is air testing. 5psi for DWV and 100psi for water lines.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


>


Bullshit,been doing it for 26 yrs and never had an explosion,what jackass puts enough pressure to burst a pvc pipe in the first place???if you use water in ky it has to have a 10 ft head on it and I've seen geysers come out of unglued joints and ruin houses and materials


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> Years ago down in West Palm Beach, FL we air tested 2" copper. I was a young apprentice and I was working with a journeyman plumber. We had roughed-in all the PVC and copper for an electronics store that was being built. I think it was a Best Buy, but I can't remember for certain.
> 
> The journeyman had a leak on the overhead 2" copper that was very easy to fix since there was no water in the pipe. I think that he soldered all the piping, I was still green and I don't remember soldering. It's so much easier to repair copper with air in the line for the test as opposed to water. But never, ever, ever test PVC with air.


We do it all the time and I see a lot of garages and shops with pvc air lines run everywhere


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> We do it all the time and I see a lot of garages and shops with pvc air lines run everywhere


The 5 to 30psi you might use on NEW pvc for 24 hours tops is nothing of a hazard compared to pvc used for airlines for years at 100psi+. I guess 1/2" CTS schedule 80 would be fine but anything other than that I definitely wouldn't use for air lines because IF it did burst it would shatter and send sharp pvc bits everywhere.

The only risk I see with air testing pvc is actually the plugs blowing out like has already been mentioned here.


----------



## bawalter (Dec 23, 2020)

Tommy plumber said:


> Years ago down in West Palm Beach, FL


Are you still in that area?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

leakfree said:


> It used to be a acceptable test in Illinois don't know if it still is.I remember having a test on at 5lb. and hearing a leak on a 2" Cherne plug on a floor drain,reached down to give it another twist and it let loose,never found the test plug it flew so far as it zipped past my head.
> 
> There was a Local 130 guy killed a few years back air testing some 5" galv. down in Chicago.


Maybe in the Country of Chicago they still use air. Here in Southern Illinois your lucky if a test is required on DWV, water yes. Head test on Fed projects or "if" required. Peppermint oil is still acceptable.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

RichardBull said:


> In the United States OSHA prohibits the use of pvc for pressurized air Safety and Health Information Bulletins | The Use of Polyvinyl Chloride (PVC) Pipe in Above ground Installations | Occupational Safety and Health Administration
> 
> It’s very dangerous.



And we prohibit posting without a proper intro.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

Then they can ban me. That’s all I’m telling you. That and the fact that I’m a 36 year veteran and I know this trade as good as anyone you’ll ever meet. 

What part of my posts are incorrect ? Why do t you think I’m not a plumber ? Why do you think answering your questions will prove I hold a valid plumbing license that I sat for the tests ? 


I’m 100% licensed master plumber and if that’s not good enough then close my account.

I was told by a super moderator on my intro thread to jump into any conversation. 

Who are you and do you run this board ?


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

Pvc for air delivery is dangerous for multiple reasons. 

Pvc gets brittle as it ages and when it gets cold....

It also is subject to impact which can cause the pipe to shatter. 

Bury it or sleeve it......but I personally would just braze some type l copper up and be done.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

RichardBull said:


> .................Who are you and do you run this board ?


I am a service plumber who gets bored and wishes to spend his free time discussing plumbing and occasionally making smart azz comments.

Do I? No more than a child in a class runs his school. No more than the inmates may run the prison.

Yes there are moderators, but without active members do you have a forum? Those of us who participate here have an understanding as to what we like to talk about and how we treat newcomers. We just had to bust your balls a little


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

GAN said:


> Maybe in the Country of Chicago they still use air. Here in Southern Illinois your lucky if a test is required on DWV, water yes. Head test on Fed projects or "if" required. Peppermint oil is still acceptable.


How do y’all test with peppermint oil?? I’ve used it to locate a leak before and we poured it in the roof vent with about 5hallons of water behind it


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

RichardBull said:


> Then they can ban me. That’s all I’m telling you. That and the fact that I’m a 36 year veteran and I know this trade as good as anyone you’ll ever meet.
> 
> What part of my posts are incorrect ? Why do t you think I’m not a plumber ? Why do you think answering your questions will prove I hold a valid plumbing license that I sat for the tests ?
> 
> ...


nothing wrong with your posts, but since you refused a proper intro, we get to break your balls for awhile, if you have thin skin..well it should be pretty thick if you have 36 years as a blue collar plumber...


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> nothing wrong with your posts, but since you refused a proper intro, we get to break your balls for awhile, if you have thin skin..well it should be pretty thick if you have 36 years as a blue collar plumber...


 I had just found out my aunt is dying of Covid in the hospital. She was ill to begin with but that’s never a good thing to hear as you know.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

sparky said:


> How do y’all test with peppermint oil?? I’ve used it to locate a leak before and we poured it in the roof vent with about 5hallons of water behind it


this doesn’t answer your question but I use peppermint oil to rule out or confirm sewer gas odors for customers.,,

pour in All roof vents with a quart of hot water behind it. Works like a champ


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

RichardBull said:


> I had just found out my aunt is dying of Covid in the hospital. She was ill to begin with but that’s never a good thing to hear as you know.


people with underlying conditions have to be careful..its never good to hear a loved one is sick and the prognosis bad...best wishes for her...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sparky said:


> How do y’all test with peppermint oil?? I’ve used it to locate a leak before and we poured it in the roof vent with about 5hallons of water behind it


peppermint oil sucks to test with, once its in the pipe and smells, you only get 1 chance to find a leak, and if you fix the leak, the oil is on everything, so seeing if you actually fixed the leak is hard to do by smelling peppermint...smoke or water test is the way to go..


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

Question : Is there a safe pressure to use a water heater as an air tank ? 

Typical 40 0r50 heater nothing huge.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

RichardBull said:


> Question : Is there a safe pressure to use a water heater as an air tank ?
> 
> Typical 40 0r50 heater nothing huge.


*We use water heaters for air tanks all the time when blowing down houses for the winter. *You valve off the heater and hook up your compressor to the drain(after draining of course), and then when it's up to pressure you open the valves and open each fixture individually to blow them out.

Of course not all heaters are conducive to this, some have actual checks that work well and not just rubber flaps like the new state heaters we install. In which case you must modify them or do something else.

They're just steel tanks. *I went to an autobody "shop"(large home garage) where the guy had several old water heaters hoked together so he could spray cars using only a small quiet compressor. *For painting one car a day it worked great. The thermal mass meant all the water got trapped in the heaters as it had to go through all of them.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

RichardBull said:


> Question : Is there a safe pressure to use a water heater as an air tank ?
> 
> Typical 40 0r50 heater nothing huge.


NO..................unless you want a bomb..........................


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> NO..................unless you want a bomb..........................unless the tank is hyro tested .........when water tanks let lose, water doesnt expand....air on the other hand expands violently.....water tanks are called WATER tanks for a reason...what you can do opposed to what you should do is 2 different things.....compressors are cheap compared to the hospital bill for a blown water tank being used as an air tank...


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> NO..................unless you want a bomb..........................


So you think 3 psi in a 50 gal tank is dangerous ? How about 15 psi .....how about 20.....

See the patteren there. When does it become dangerous.,

I could always bury it 2’ deep but........I may not need to.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

RichardBull said:


> So you think 3 psi in a 50 gal tank is dangerous ? How about 15 psi .....how about 20.....
> 
> See the patteren there. When does it become dangerous.,
> 
> I could always bury it 2’ deep but........I may not need to.


watch some videos of steel tanks exploding with various air pressures..if the tank is weak and ready to go, it doesnt take much pressure to get hurt or killed...its sorta like gambling..you never know when its your turn to hit...


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> watch some videos of steel tanks exploding with various air pressures..if the tank is weak and ready to go, it doesnt take much pressure to get hurt or killed...its sorta like gambling..you never know when its your turn to hit...


So you don’t know. Thank you anyway.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

I put around 80 psi on expansion tanks all the time. They’re small but they’re also cheap thin steel. If mounted in the horizontal position and the valve stem blew out, tank corrosion, it could shoot across the room similar to a bullet.

I guess my point is that it doesn’t have to be a big steel tank to hurt you. 

Again the question is at what air pressure does a 40/50 gal water heater become dangerous. Is it .25 psi or 5 psi etc.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

RichardBull said:


> So you don’t know. Thank you anyway.


I dont know the quality or how rusted the tank you want to use......so to tell you something without all the factors in cant be done..but anything over 20 psi could pose problematic..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

RichardBull said:


> I put around 80 psi on expansion tanks all the time. They’re small but they’re also cheap thin steel. If mounted in the horizontal position and the valve stem blew out, tank corrosion, it could shoot across the room similar to a bullet.


expansion tanks for heat or domestic water? and the stem most likley would not shoot out, as the braze/weld holding it to the tank wouldnt sever all the way around for it to be lose to shoot away...


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

That’s just it, you never really know. I could hydrotest to double pressure then call it good.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> expansion tanks for heat or domestic water? and the stem most likley would not shoot out, as the braze/weld holding it to the tank wouldnt sever all the way around for it to be lose to shoot away...


Do you feel the same about water heater bungs ? They’re welded in.

Shtrnsdownhill, I’m going to mark you down for 20 PSI. I appreciate your answer.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

RichardBull said:


> Do you feel the same about water heater bungs ? They’re welded in.


anything filled with water wont explode like air..so you are comparing apples to oranges....why not just buy a compressor tank to use if you have to make an air tank?


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> anything filled with water wont explode like air..so you are comparing apples to oranges....why not just buy a compressor tank to use if you have to make an air tank?


I understand that hydtotests are safer, that’s why they’re done. 

Well that’s just it, I don’t have to make an air tank if I can use a water heater, it’s made and has several ports already. It’s free, I have it, so I would have to spend any money. Way more time than money.

I wasn’t trying to compare the two other than if both are used for air. One would be smaller but same situation. Steel tank with air.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

RichardBull said:


> I understand that hydtotests are safer, that’s why they’re done.
> 
> Well that’s just it, I don’t have to make an air tank if I can use a water heater, it’s made and has several ports already. It’s free, I have it, so I would have to spend any money. Way more time than money.
> 
> I wasn’t trying to compare the two other than if both are used for air. One would be smaller but same situation. Steel tank with air.



*Steel tears, it doesn't shatter like pvc.* You're not trying to contain a sudden burst in pressure like you get with a pipe bomb.

I would take the insulation and jacket off. The tank itself is no more dangerous than any other thin steel tank like those found on a cheap air compressor. They hold 125psi of water they will hold 125psi of air. They will get pinholes and they won't just suddenly burst open.

Hydro testing them is kind of a moot point if you only do it once and never again. It will pass when you test it the first time, you going to test it again in 5 years when the condensate has corroded the bottom weld? Mythbusters got a new one to take like 1000psi before the bottom weld gave out. BUT it was of equal strength all the way around. Yours won't have corroded evenly all the way around so it won't give all the way around at once.

Store it in a place where it can jump and not injure anyone. Make sure you have a *properly working relief valve* of a sane rating and you'll be fine.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

RichardBull said:


> ............I wasn’t trying to compare the two other than if both are used for air. One would be smaller but same situation. Steel tank with air.


I was lucky enough to get two bell & gosset expansion tanks, an 80 and a 60 gallon. They are much thicker steel than a regular water heater. You could say that's because they are meant for air, but steel well tanks are meant for air and they are thinner than most water heaters.

Anything less than ~300psi is not going to rip open a steel tank fast enough to equate to an "explosion". The real threat is it becoming a projectile, and even that is of low probability unless the compressor gets stuck on. I repeat my warning, make sure you have a* properly working relief valve.*


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> *Steel tears, it doesn't shatter like pvc.* You're not trying to contain a sudden burst in pressure like you get with a pipe bomb.
> 
> I would take the insulation and jacket off. The tank itself is no more dangerous than any other thin steel tank like those found on a cheap air compressor. They hold 125psi of water they will hold 125psi of air. They will get pinholes and they won't just suddenly burst open.
> 
> ...


are you that stupid??? really???..have you never seen an air compressor tank blow???? or other small metal tanks under air pressure???? give me a minute ill get you some youtubes on them..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> are you that stupid??? really???..have you never seen an air compressor tank blow???? or other small metal tanks under air pressure???? give me a minute ill get you some youtubes on them..



So the moral of the story is it doesn't matter what steel tank you have, it can fail! Ipso facto a water heater tank is no more dangerous than an actual compressor tank.

Just wrap some chain around the tank and secure it to the ground if you're scared.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> So the moral of the story is it doesn't matter what steel tank you have, it can fail! Ipso facto a water heater tank is no more dangerous than an actual compressor tank.
> 
> Just wrap some chain around the tank and secure it to the ground if you're scared.


dumbazz...


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> dumbazz...


Hahaha I’m scared to death. I’ll ask my neighbor if I can put it in his shed, he might need some air too. 🤣


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

RichardBull said:


> Hahaha I’m scared to death. I’ll ask my neighbor if I can put it in his shed, he might need some air too. 🤣


lol..do you do any welding?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

RichardBull said:


> Hahaha I’m scared to death. I’ll ask my neighbor if I can put it in his shed, he might need some air too. 🤣



Bury it in several feet of sand


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Bury it in several feet of sand


for all the trouble and issue to use an old tank..you can buy a brand new air compressor tank for a few hundred...believe me im cheap SOB..but when it comes to saftey issues, and this is one..I try not to cheap out where it could cost some missing flesh...


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> lol..do you do any welding?


I don’t weld but I can learn and I know a good weldor.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

RichardBull said:


> I don’t weld but I can learn and I know a good weldor.


I was asking to make a point, but since you dont weld..but you can ask your friend if he would weld on a pressure vessel without being certified for that type of welding...its related to the air compressor stuff..


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> Bury it in several feet of sand


I have a bunch of cinderblock, I thought about stacking them around it about 6” away. I could fill that with sand after I stack them.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I was asking to make a point, but since you dont weld..but you can ask your friend if he would weld on a pressure vessel without being certified for that type of welding...its related to the air compressor stuff..


He will do anything I ask him to do, he’s a crazy sob

His everyday job he welds stainless pipe and mixing blades for the food industry. The food mixing blades get x-rayed


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

RichardBull said:


> He will do anything I ask him to do, he’s a crazy sob


that would be the problem....you dont want to weld on compressor tanks..yeah I know it sounds like the gloom and doom..but those tanks are welded and tested...so if you weld on it, it should be hydro tested to make sure the integrity of the tank wasnt compromised...and im sure plenty of people weld and fix compressor tanks without knowing what could happen...just like the guy that tries to weld a used gasoline tank without a proper purge...


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that would be the problem....you dont want to weld on compressor tanks..yeah I know it sounds like the gloom and doom..but those tanks are welded and tested...so if you weld on it, it should be hydro tested to make sure the integrity of the tank wasnt compromised...


I wouldn’t weld on it, no reason to. I’d never take the outer jacket off either, seems like the jacket would help support the tank except for the bottom where you want it to fail if it fails.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

RichardBull said:


> I wouldn’t weld on it, no reason to. I’d never take the outer jacket off either, seems like the jacket would help support the tank except for the bottom where you want it to fail if it fails.


you gonna put a relief valve on it?


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

Wrap loosely with carpet and rope. Stack cinder blocks around it 6” away leaving a gap then fill them with sand. 

Just curious if that would work fir 50 gal at 125psi


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you gonna put a relief valve on it?


It has one but I’d put another made for air.

I’m loving the discussion......


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

RichardBull said:


> Wrap loosely with carpet and rope. Stack cinder blocks around it 6” away leaving a gap then fill them with sand.
> 
> Just curious if that would work fir 50 gal at 125psi


Geezus, let's put this contraption in the winner's thread!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> for all the trouble and issue to use an old tank..you can buy a brand new air compressor tank for a few hundred...believe me im cheap SOB..but when it comes to saftey issues, and this is one..I try not to cheap out where it could cost some missing flesh...



But you just showed how even a purpose built air compressor tank can explode.

Why would I buy one of those when a water heater is cheaper?

At one point a number of years ago I somehow ended up with no working compressor or air tank which is kind of ridiculous given how many I've had over the years. So for a while *I just used a spare truck wheel as an air tank *.  Only needed it for refilling the kids bike tires so it was more than adequate. It was rated to 80psi.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you gonna put a relief valve on it?



Sure, steal my ideas


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

RichardBull said:


> It has one but I’d put another made for air.
> 
> I’m loving the discussion......


come on man..5 more posts till 100....keep going...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> But you just showed how even a purpose built air compressor tank can explode.
> 
> Why would I buy one of those when a water heater is cheaper?
> 
> At one point a number of years ago I somehow ended up with no working compressor or air tank which is kind of ridiculous given how many I've had over the years. So for a while *I just used a spare truck wheel as an air tank *.  Only needed it for refilling the kids bike tires so it was more than adequate. It was rated to 80psi.


go ahead..its your life..ill stick with buying products made for a specific purpose rather than " trying to see" if something else will work.....hey on anything not life threatening im all for innovation...just know the risks....


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

My good friend has a bumper on his jeep with 250psi of nitrogen in it. Uses it for spare air in the woods. Custom built out of steel pipe.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

RichardBull said:


> My good friend has a bumper on his jeep with 250psi of nitrogen in it. Uses it for spare air in the woods. Custom built out of steel pipe.


a waste..he would be better off with a 12 volt compressor that will pump endless air...


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> a waste..he would be better off with a 12 volt compressor that will pump endless air...


A 12v compressor will not deliver enough air volume is what he says. I guess he wants a lot of nitrogen quick.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

RichardBull said:


> A 12v compressor will not deliver enough air volume is what he says. I guess he wants a lot of nitrogen quick.


hell, then some either and a match to get them tires seated back on the rims...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hell, then some either and a match to get them tires seated back on the rims...



That definitely seems more likely to be dangerous than a steel tank exploding from 125psi of air.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

Looked like me lighting a water heater once. 🤣


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

RichardBull said:


> A 12v compressor will not deliver enough air volume is what he says. I guess he wants a lot of nitrogen quick.



That and all those 12v compressors are garbage and take forever. I keep at least one in every vehicle but I also have an air tank in the camo van. *Just spin the valve off a propane tank* and fill it with water. My buddy uses an old party helium can.

To drain any water that might build up just store it upside down and before you use it release some air.

They get hydrotested to like 200psi and the resting pressure of propane is around 120psi at 70f but can easily get to 150psi on a warm day so I have no qualms using one for air.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> That definitely seems more likely to be dangerous than a steel tank exploding from 125psi of air.


the retard in that video had no clue, but it works well and mostly safe...lol...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> That and all those 12v compressors are garbage and take forever. I keep at least one in every vehicle but I also have an air tank in the camo van. *Just spin the valve off a propane tank* and fill it with water. My buddy uses an old party helium can.
> 
> To drain any water that might build up just store it upside down and before you use it release some air.
> 
> ...


maybe your $19.99 cheap schit 12 volt vibrator..but if you crack that moth infested wallet of yours open, there are many high volume 12 volt compresors that will fill a truck tire pretty fast...


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

I have a Milwaukee 12v inflator and a Dewalt 18v inflator. They come in handy for expansion tanks.


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 22, 2011)

Once in my 25 plus years of doing this job have I seen anything explode. We were turning on the water in a house that had been sitting winterized for about two years. When we turned the well power on the 202 extrol tank got to about 50psi and the metal broke at the lowest weld and shot the tank straight up in the air. It was powerful enough to damage the 2x12 floor joist. And send shards of metal like chinese stars clear across the basement and stuck in the foam insulation on the walls. How my helper and I avoided the shrapnel I will never know. But since then I've taken cover when filling a older tank with any signs of age or wear on it. 
And I've also tested new pvc installs @ 5 psi for 15 min. For as long as I've been doing the job. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

